# October 2006 Challenge 1 - Halloween!



## Joke (Sep 28, 2006)

I just love Halloween =).
Last year we did some amazing MU looks with Halloween, I would love to see some more!

TIA and Good Luck


----------



## Kristen (Oct 4, 2006)

I posted this in the FOTD... but it most definately is halloween for me. 














Based off of the Wild Thing halloween look.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 4, 2006)

your eyes are just perfect for this look! you did an awesome job!


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 5, 2006)

Oooh very sexy! Great job


----------



## greenpease (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the look! Great Job!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 10, 2006)

ooo that's awesome!!! great freakin' job!! K you gotta tell me what you used!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

i love it! the lips make this look over the top fabulous


----------



## wiffa (Oct 11, 2006)

This is awesome. Can you list that you used?


----------



## Kristen (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll post a tutorial with pictures after my midterms "finish" (as in one round of them.. hopefully wednesday). These are the exact steps I did. I have a couple of beefs with them already, that I'll remedy/test-out before next round.

Face
1) *Moisturizer/foundation/concealor.* I don't use foundation, so I just made sure to moisturize my face well so the colours would stick. If you use foundation do so.. and maybe don't set your face with powder (i may be wrong....)
2) *Pearl CCB (or any other white cream product).* Apply it to the underside of the nose, above the brows, between the eyes, under the eyes (forming a C around your eye) and as a triangle spreading out from the nose to the chin. You want opaque coverage, so repeatedly apply a layer and allow it to dry. Apply the CCB along the jawline in a sheer-er layer. Blend the opacity as you go out from the mouth triangle.
3) *Matte-ish white shadow (I used the off-white one from Too Faced's Pop Rock Duo).* Use a large eyeshadow brush (largest one I had was the 246) to apply it above the brows, between the eyes and along the jaw-line. This shadow has meh pigmentation.. and I didn't want these areas overly emphasized.
4) *Crystal Avalanche* Apply to beneath the eyes, under the nose and on the mouth triangle. 
5) *Golden Bronzer* Apply all over your face (minus the 'whited-out' areas as you would a powder. I used the 187. The bronzer should give you a slightly orange/tanned hue. Yes.. it should look unnatural, but not roasted-turkey unnatural. Plus shimmer is fun.
6) *Matte Bronze Bronzer* Applied this as I would my normal bronzer (but with a heavier hand) to my forehead, cheek "hollows", temples and my nose. 187.
7) *Blending* I should've blended more.. but yes.. blend ... everywhere.
8) *Sable* Darken the sides of your nose.... by your nostrils. I'm not sure how well this will work for everyone else, but my nose is shaped funny so it 'worked'.

Eyes
1) *Bamboom* Blend out as an eye base. I extended it up to my brow bone. 213... I'm sure you ladies know what brushes to use and whatnot
2) *Woodwinked* Wash with an intense vertical line by the nosebridge. 239.
3) *Chocolate brown* Sheer in crease (272) and intense in the outer V (219)
4) *Black Gel Liner (I used tarte just because)* Dramatic cat's eye with a nice ol' wing. 263. Apply to the waterline. 316.
5) *Mascara* Yup.. loads of it. As usual, 2000 Calorie, Fibre Rich and Full n' Soft.. all in one go
6) *4 Lashes* Apply em'. These weren't as dramatic as I'd want.. trying something new next time.
7) *Crystal Avalanche* Reapply under the eyes for any fallout. 246 or 228 (depending on where it is)
For some reason I didn't highlight my brow bone.. I think it works?

Lips
1) *Lip conditioner* you don't want them to dry out so make sure they're good and ready
2) *Black gel liner* Cover your lips. 316. I wanted a harsh cupids bow (I have none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I extended outside my lipline. Big mistake.. next time I'll conceal and try again. Extend your mouth out past the corners of our mouth. 263/316.

Black Adornments
I'm not too positive how well this will work on people with different nose shapes. Mine is pretty rounded (button? pig? snub?) with PROMINENT nostrils. As you can constantly see into them. It's super hot. Since my nostrils are so prominent I based the nose shape around them, encorporating them into the black.

*Black Gel Liner* I traced around the outside of my nose with the 316 and bordered my nose.... I'll have pictures in the actual tutorial. And yes, I DID colour the immediate inside of my nose. I'm not weird.
Draw a line down your philtrum from your nose to your lips. 263 again.
Make arcs of whiskers (dots) going from the sides of your upper lip to the edge of your cheekbones. (209 shaped brush). Start your dots small and decrease the spacing between them so the last ones are short squiggles. 
Make random cheetah spots! Use the 316 (I love you 316) to make random smears and 'circles'. At the center of your face, use a pattern of small circles and 'c' shapes. As you go further out, incorporate larger 'spots. I'll try to illustrate them in the full tutorial. Here they are pretty crappy (faded and badly shaped). Next time, after your have all your spots done, go over them a second time and then apply carbon shadow to intensify them. If you want to be a little bit snazzier, use black tied (or any black and sparkly shadow) to cover the spots that land on the areas of your face you highlight.

More less that's what I did.. but I will definately have a better version soon.


----------



## lilibat (Oct 12, 2006)

*first post, actually*

I am getting married Octobre 30th, Devil's night. My dress is over-the-top gothic restoration style in black velvet, lace and blue/purple moire silk with celtic and swarovski heliotrope jewelry and beadwork on the dress. I did a test run of the makeup I am probably going to do for the wedding while trying the dress on recently, and since that's pretty much what I am wearing for halloween I guess I'll post it.






I'm sure Mac hyacinth eye pencil isn't especially lip safe, but I really like the way it looks and I usually only wear it on special ocassions.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 12, 2006)

wow i really like this..... very creative


----------



## LinzBelle (Oct 13, 2006)

Anything that is eye safe should be lip safe according to the "cosmetic grade" ingredient rule.  It just seems harsh because it's dry, mix it with some type of carrier.  Chapstick, Lip Moisturizer, gloss etc....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow Lilibat that is so cool! Where did you get the circlet that you are wearing??


----------



## lilibat (Oct 13, 2006)

I got the circlet off ebay, then added the stones myself.


----------



## Ambonee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Still working on my costume this year...*

The bf and I are going as Homer and Marge Simpson (I'll post pics later) but since I wasn't a member here last year I thought I'd post last years looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the bf and I were Elphaba and Fiyero (aka the Wicked Witch of the West and the Scarecrow) We got loads of compliments especially from the Wicked fans.











used
on me:
MAC chromacake in landscape green
golden olive p/m
purple haze e/s
carbon e/s
some cheap black lipstick
lashes #7 

on the bf:
my baby sisters foundation (she's a lot darker than him) in C7
MAC chromacake in deep brown (I should have set this) on nose and lips.
Engraved e/l (for eyebrows)

that's all folks! 
(I'll post this years look when it's completed) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_The bf and I are going as Homer and Marge Simpson (I'll post pics later) but since I wasn't a member here last year I thought I'd post last years looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the bf and I were Elphaba and Fiyero (aka the Wicked Witch of the West and the Scarecrow) We got loads of compliments especially from the Wicked fans.











used
on me:
MAC chromacake in landscape green
golden olive p/m
purple haze e/s
carbon e/s
some cheap black lipstick
lashes #7 

on the bf:
my baby sisters foundation (she's a lot darker than him) in C7
MAC chromacake in deep brown (I should have set this) on nose and lips.
Engraved e/l (for eyebrows)

that's all folks! 
(I'll post this years look when it's completed) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!_

 
that friggin wicked. the chroma cake must work really well. haha wonderful wizard of oz


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 18, 2006)

what the hey ill add mines even though i posted it in the members fotd section.. but it goes with halloween so i guess its cool...

I changed the eye color on photoshop in these pics


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 25, 2006)

Bravo!!!! girls!! Bravo!!


----------



## Lalli (Oct 25, 2006)

wow! wow wow!


----------



## Silvana (Oct 25, 2006)

I am being Cruella De'ville.
practice run on the makeup.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 25, 2006)

wow, talk about inspiring...


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 26, 2006)

Seriously!  Silvana, what a great idea!!!

 I'm going to be a uber hot version of Raggedy Ann. My costume comes with a little bonnet, dress, and red &white striped thigh highs. Any ideas for makeup?  I'm already planning on crazy lashes, cupie doll lips and freckles, but besides that I don't have a complete face planned out...any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 31, 2006)

x posted. Hope you like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=58323


----------



## HalfsizeGirl (Nov 1, 2006)

I was a dummy yesterday.











I used some cheap lipliners and Urban Decay's "Baked" e/s.
I also used my friends makeup pallet. It's from her school.





hahaha


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HalfsizeGirl* 

 
_I was a dummy yesterday.











I used some cheap lipliners and Urban Decay's "Baked" e/s.
I also used my friends makeup pallet. It's from her school.





hahaha_

 
LOL OMFG I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u look great


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 1, 2006)

I was an evil doll/ living dead doll.  Here are some pics I took from Friday.  They were already posted in the FOTD section but I figured I would post them here as well.  I dressed up again last night and we got some good pics so as soon as my friend sends them to me I'll post more!


----------



## 54626 (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not around much--but
here's my participation for Halloween:


----------



## Ambonee (Nov 2, 2006)

I was Marge Simpson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(my mom is Homer in this pic, but it was my BF's costume, we won 2nd place and $200 at her office party)


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2006)

I was Raggedy Ann!  My friend Mitzy at MAC (Nordstrom Horton Plaza)did my makeup for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is when my hair was starting to become ruined, but the outfit was so cute!  The girl next to me is 1940's Red Riding Hood and her boyfriend is, of course, the Big Bad Voodoo Daddy Wolf, lol.  I'll have more pictures later this week...


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_I was Marge Simpson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(my mom is Homer in this pic, but it was my BF's costume, we won 2nd place and $200 at her office party)_

 
That is amazing!  What in the world did you use to get yellow?!


----------



## french-dessert (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *54626* 

 
_I'm not around much--but
here's my participation for Halloween:




_

 
stunning ! this is neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what you were in halloween??


----------



## talks (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Seriously! Silvana, what a great idea!!!

I'm going to be a uber hot version of Raggedy Ann. My costume comes with a little bonnet, dress, and red &white striped thigh highs. Any ideas for makeup? I'm already planning on crazy lashes, cupie doll lips and freckles, but besides that I don't have a complete face planned out...any suggestions are appreciated!_

 
I would love to see a pic of how you did your makeup for this!! I have a raggedy ann costume I bought (clearence $5) and don't know what to do as far as the look. I know we still have a longish way to go until its halloween but, time flies!


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here I am as a gunshot victim lol...didn't bother being neat with my hair etc coz I'm supposed to be decomposing lol...


----------



## CMDesiree (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *54626* 

 
_I'm not around much--but
here's my participation for Halloween:




_

 


love it!.... what did you use?


----------



## ragdolly (Oct 10, 2007)

So none of these are actually from Halloween but I am a haunted house make-up artist/actor and horror fanantic and this is what spawns from conventions and boredom...
my alter egos:
The abused ragdoll




The Zombie Pin-Up




The Zombie Ragdoll




The Living Dead Girl




The original Ringworm...this is one of my first attempts, please be merciful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh, and a lil' something extra.
Me as the original 1970's Malibu Barbie.


----------



## Love2shop (Oct 12, 2007)

omg love this thread! keep them coming! lol


----------



## Katura (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm the cat!









I think this is my only closeup of my eve/poison ivy costume...




and makeup:
http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hm012fn4.jpg

Don't remember what this was for:


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 13, 2007)

I really dig that last look!


----------

